# check my tank yes or no ??



## Gregos (Jul 30, 2018)

hi 3 weeks old still alot to do ! 
what you think??


----------



## Gregos (Jul 30, 2018)

upload problem


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

I think it looks great!


----------

